# gibts einen kleinen AWL->MC7 Assembler?



## LowLevelMahn (6 August 2010)

ich suche was einfaches zum spielen mit dem ich AWL-Source z.B. Textdatei in MC7 Code umwandeln kann - gibts sowas?

den (resultierenden) MC7 Code sollte ich ja dann mit den Tools die aus dem  "*MC7-Code in AWL umzuwandeln"-*Thema entstanden sind wieder einsehen können


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 August 2010)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> ich suche was einfaches zum spielen mit dem ich AWL-Source z.B. Textdatei in MC7 Code umwandeln kann - gibts sowas?
> 
> den (resultierenden) MC7 Code sollte ich ja dann mit den Tools die aus dem  "*MC7-Code in AWL umzuwandeln"-*Thema entstanden sind wieder einsehen können


Hat Jochen Kühner da nicht etwas dafür?


----------



## LowLevelMahn (6 August 2010)

*ich dachte das wäre nur ein Disassebler MC7->AWL?*

ich dachte das wäre nur ein Disassebler MC7->AWL?

mal schauen, dachte aber nichts gesehen zu haben


----------



## vierlagig (6 August 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Hat Jochen Kühner da nicht etwas dafür?



nee, nur andere richtung, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ... aber selbst wenn, dafür brauch ich den jochen nich, da braucht man nur step7


----------



## LowLevelMahn (6 August 2010)

*ich habs gesehen*

er hat einen MC7ToAWL und einen AWLtoMC7 wies der Rainer gesagt hat - scheint aber noch im Anfangsstadium zu sein



> da braucht man nur step7


ich überlege mir wie ich on-the-fly generierten awl code direkt in der sps ausführen kann


----------



## vierlagig (6 August 2010)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> ich überlege mir wie ich on-the-fly generierten awl code direkt in der sps ausführen kann



zyklisch übertragen - viel spaß mit dem run/stop-schalter ... der kann auch nur 100.000 bedienungen ab...


----------



## LowLevelMahn (6 August 2010)

> viel spaß mit dem run/stop-schalter ... der kann auch nur 100.000 bedienungen ab...



geht doch auch per software - und ist wie alle meine projekte erstmal akademischer natur...die ausgetrampelten pfade sind sicher - aber nicht besonders spannend


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 August 2010)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> geht doch auch per software - und ist wie alle meine projekte erstmal akademischer natur...die ausgetrampelten pfade sind sicher - aber nicht besonders spannend



Schreib mir mal, was Du genau willst. Eventuell hab ich ja was ;-)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 August 2010)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> ich suche was einfaches zum spielen mit dem ich AWL-Source z.B. Textdatei in MC7 Code umwandeln kann - gibts sowas?
> 
> den (resultierenden) MC7 Code sollte ich ja dann mit den Tools die aus dem  "*MC7-Code in AWL umzuwandeln"-*Thema entstanden sind wieder einsehen können



Ich hab das in meiner LibNodave Connection Library angefangen, bin aber damit noch lange nicht fertig...

Es gehen bisher nur einfache Befehle, ohne Zahlenwerte oder Adresse usw. (z.B.: *I, +I, ... )


----------

